# Best cleaner to use? What about rust?



## Roehok (Apr 11, 2020)

Totally new to this. Thinking a wire brush and some kind of oil or soap for the chains or removing rust from the silver parts? What's the standard?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 11, 2020)

Post some pics that would be more helpful to assist


----------



## Roehok (Apr 11, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/dW64oWT


----------



## bikemonkey (Apr 12, 2020)

To clean chrome of light to moderate rust, consider using brass hand brushes and a citric acid solution. Degrease the oily parts prior to cleaning the chrome and then follow-up with chrome polish. For heavier rust, use #0000 steel wool dabbed in oil and then polish.

Chain can be soaked in clear mineral spirits and then scrubbed clean with a stiff bristle brush. If necessary, remaining corrosion can be removed on a bench wheel wire brush - it will look very nice when done that way but it is tedious. 

Clean the paint with a mild soap detergent and then use a light polishing compound if the paint is dull but be careful of the decals. A toothbrush with Formula 409 (etc.) works well on most decals and a Magic Eraser can help clean yellowing  decals but always test a small part first. Never try to clean silk screened graphics as they will wash away.


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 12, 2020)

For the chrome, a good soak in an oxalic acid bath will remove most of it, the rest of it can be removed using a pad made of aluminum foil rubbing the pad against the rust under a stream of water.

For grease removal, use a product called Brake-Kleen.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 12, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> For the chrome, a good soak in an oxalic acid bath will remove most of it, the rest of it can be removed using a pad made of aluminum foil rubbing the pad against the rust under a stream of water.
> 
> For grease removal, use a product called Brake-Kleen.




Oxalic Acid works great, you just need to get a good mixture and keep an eye on the parts


----------

